# You having all this thunder and lightning where you are?



## felixthecat (May 10, 2006)

Its all very dramatic around here! Forked lightning streaking across the sky, bloody great claps of thunder - I LOVE it!


----------



## Sunspots (May 10, 2006)

Yep, it's been pretty loud, dark and menacing.   

I'm supposed to be going out on my bike, but I guess that's probably not a good idea when there's all this lightning overhead...


----------



## gloryhornetgirl (May 10, 2006)

Yup. Most unexpected! It's not raining much though.


----------



## cyberfairy (May 10, 2006)

Yeh tis face  thunder and lightning  was coming out of a blue sky and then a hot wind whirled up and then my skirt blew up walking down the road I like storms though.


----------



## Epico (May 10, 2006)

We had a few rumblings of thunder here in north cornwall @ 5-ish but it passed quickly.


----------



## felixthecat (May 10, 2006)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> I'm supposed to be going out on my bike, but I guess that's probably not a good idea when there's all this lightning overhead...



 Cyclists - need their heads examining!


----------



## Iam (May 10, 2006)

felixthecat said:
			
		

> Cyclists - need their heads examining!



You're not kidding.

My housemate rides one of these...


----------



## Sunspots (May 10, 2006)

felixthecat said:
			
		

> Cyclists - need their heads examining!



It's ok, I've already had mine examined.


----------



## felixthecat (May 10, 2006)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> It's ok, I've already had my mine examined.



Did they find anything?


----------



## munkeeunit (May 10, 2006)

Lot of thunder and lots of rain and lots of lightning up here in Horfield.

Quite often when the first few rumbles of thunder are heard before the storm proper I find it hard to tell the difference between testing of jet engines up at BAE Fiton (whether it's a noisy yet secret test engine or otherwise).


----------



## munkeeunit (May 10, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> You're not kidding.
> 
> My housemate rides one of these...



Is that a chainsaw on the front for mashing up pedestrians and vehicles which get in your way?   an interesting concept.


----------



## Sunspots (May 10, 2006)

felixthecat said:
			
		

> Did they find anything?



No.


----------



## felixthecat (May 10, 2006)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> No.



As I expected


----------



## Sunspots (May 10, 2006)

felixthecat said:
			
		

> As I expected



This is all they could find:


----------



## s.norbury (May 10, 2006)

nothing here


----------



## felixthecat (May 10, 2006)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> This is all they could find:


----------



## munkeeunit (May 10, 2006)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> This is all they could find:



That's loads. Much more than most people, and you've got the funky drummer going on in there all the time too. People would kill for a brain with background entertainment like that. (though I'm sure it could also be rejiged slightly to become an equisite new form of torture.)


----------



## Dru (May 10, 2006)

Sensible people apparently unplug their computers when there's a thunderstorm, in case a power line or telephone line gets hit and kills the computer fairies. Or something.

Hands up, who's sensible?  


_Blow, winds, and crack your cheeks! rage! blow!
You cataracts and hurricanoes, spout
Till you have drench'd our steeples, drown'd the cocks!
You sulphurous and thought-executing fires,
Vaunt-couriers to oak-cleaving thunderbolts,
Singe my white head! And thou, all-shaking thunder,
Smite flat the thick rotundity o' the world!
Crack nature's moulds, and germens spill at once,
That make ingrateful man!​_
..and so on, and on


----------



## munkeeunit (May 10, 2006)

I'll take the risk. Still got to be safer than dancing around in an open field with a  well polished penny on my head


----------



## Callie (May 10, 2006)

I hope its heading my way - although if it is it'll probably wake me up when Im trying to sleep.

I love a good storm


----------



## munkeeunit (May 10, 2006)

Whereabouts do you live? I'll do my best to blow and will it in your direction. I've had my share of entertainment from it, so share and share alike


----------



## Iam (May 10, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Is that a chainsaw on the front for mashing up pedestrians and vehicles which get in your way?   an interesting concept.



Errr... pedals and chain sprocket. Might give you a nasty little knick, though.


----------



## munkeeunit (May 10, 2006)

I'm sure if I got caught by it it'd rip the flesh off down to the bone. Don't mean to diss your housemates fabulous looking contraption, but are you sure it's entirely safe / legal?


----------



## Iam (May 10, 2006)

Positive.


----------



## munkeeunit (May 10, 2006)

Hmmm, welll, if I was going to get run over at 30mph and had a choice. I'd defintely choose the flat end of a car than madly tumbling bits of variously sized metal up close to my soft organs. 

But I would also definitely like to have a go on it


----------



## Iam (May 10, 2006)

Yeah, I see what you mean, but it really isn't that scary (or impressive, depending on how you looking at it).

It's just a sprocket, not a whirling blade of death.


----------



## madzone (May 10, 2006)

Nothing but sodding fog all day   Apparently 4 miles away it's really sunny or was sunny cos it's dark now.


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (May 10, 2006)

My sis has just text me from Cardiff saying they've been having spectacular thunder storms for about an hour,,,,

I loves thunder storms,, 

It used to be great sitting at my mums open french windows watching a storm,,


----------



## Zaskar (May 11, 2006)

I have been trying to capture lightening on video for ages.  Managed it today.
I was suprised at the detail revealed.

The slow bits are about 1/40 normal speed.

I couldnt resist adding the rather obvious music too.

http://www.zaskarfilms.com/Films/springlight.wmv


----------



## Dru (May 11, 2006)

Funny, it looks much scarier when it's slowed down. Whoooo....

My favourite thunderstorm memory was when I was on a boat in the Med. I was leaning out of a hatch down by the waterline, and it was night-time. Each flash revealed fish in the air, everywhere, caught in mid-leap. Maybe they were doing it because they like thunderstorms too, or maybe they were being unbearably tickled by the electricity. It was something rich and strange, anyway.


----------



## Zaskar (May 11, 2006)

I was suprised at how different it looked.  Sometime I will use a better set up in a better place to get some more video of storms.  It was exciting if a bit wet.  That second to last flash was acually pretty close, about 100 yards.


----------

